# APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

A complete kit with EVERYTHING needed but cat-back exhaust, oil and coolant!








If the GT28RS is the "disco potato", is the GT2871R the "techno yam"?








Carbon Fiber Intake with machined aluminum maf housing to keep those tolerances tight and repeatable!
















All hoses are high quality multi layered silicon or cast aluminum!








Big FSI Injectors!!!








Mmmmmmm, Inconel, yummy!








I already bought an aftermarket downpipe, you say? Keep your center section as we've got the rest covered for you!
And of course, world renowned APR Engine Management Recalibration!
Drumroll please........................$5999!








Optional Components:








OR








Already have an intercooler or APR FSI fuel pump? $6599!
Need both? $7299!
Here's a complete listing of all parts:
APR Garrett Honeywell GT2871APR Turbocharger
Turbine Housing
Turbine Clamp
Compressor Housing
Compressor Clamp
APR Ring Adapter
Retaining Clip
CHRA
APR Turbo Support Bracket
APR Wastegate Actuator Assembly
APR Wastegate Actuator Bracket
APR N75 Bracket
Wastegate Acuator Rod and Rodend
APR Turbocharger Stainless Steel Coolant Feed and Drain Lines
APR Turbocharger Stainless Steel Oil Feed and Drain Lines
APR Oil Line Drain Flange (2)
APR Investment Cast Inconel Exhaust Manifold

APR Investment Cast Stainless Steel Exhaust Downturn
APR Stainless Steel 3” Exhaust Downpipe
APR High Pressure FSI Fuel Pump
Hitachi (OEM) Rail Pump
APR FSI Fuel Pump Plunger
APR FSI Fuel Pump Barrel
APR FSI Fuel Pump Spring
APR FSI Fuel Pump Retaining Nut
APR FSI Fuel Pump Spacer
Rail Pump Seal Ring Set
APR High Pressure FSI Fuel Injectors (4)
APR FSI Injectors (4)
Injector Installation Kit
APR FSI Intercooler
Intercooler Core
APR Cast Aluminum End Tanks (2)
APR Intercooler Outlet Hose
APR Intercooler Inlet Hose

APR Carbon Fiber Intake
APR Silicon Intake Hose
APR Carbon Fiber Intake Tube
Hi Flow Rechargeable Air Filter

APR Cast Aluminum Mass Air Flow Intake Tube
Honeycomb Air Flow Straightener
APR Silicon Compressor Inlet Hose
APR Electronic Diverter Valve Housing
APR Silicon Compressor Exit Hose
APR Cast Aluminum Pancake Pipe
APR PCV Valve Assembly
APR PCV Check Valve
APR PCV Valve Flange (2)
APR PCV Valve Adapter
NGK Sparkplugs (4)
8 gaskets, 25 hose clamps and 95 pieces of hardware ranging from Inconel Studs to Nordlock Washers and Flexloc Nuts and other associated bolts, nuts, washers and studs.
APR FSI Stage 3 Installation Guide



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:16 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

I don't get it... is all this stuff for the radiator an air conditioning compressor?
;-) J/k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Arin at 2:40 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I don't get it... is all this stuff for the radiator an air conditioning compressor?

I don't understand either.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

I already have:
APR IC
APR TBE
APR FP
What's my price to go to Stage III? Please answer carefully.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

that's alot of money we r talking about here... is this the same setup used on the r-gti?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_I already have:
APR IC
APR TBE
APR FP
What's my price to go to Stage III? Please answer carefully.









it would be 5999 as listed above...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

keith any chance of just buying a set of injectors


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it would be 5999 as listed above...

It better be lower.








Why will APR make me loose on my investment? It's like they are now selling the IC and FP for $650 a piece.
Please let APR answer my question.
Also, I forgot to add that I already have APR Stage II+ file.
Come on APR, give me good news.


_Modified by ConsFast at 11:47 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*

To keep stage II customers like me, APR will need to *discount Stage III price by subtracting the cost of the APR FP + IC*. Whose with me on this?
We've been loyal to APR. It's time that APR show us some love.


_Modified by ConsFast at 11:55 AM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*

Fuel pump price may be tricky since rebuilds are several hundred less than the full new pump. :-(


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_
It better be lower.








Why will APR make me loose on my investment? It's like they are now selling the IC and FP for $650 a piece.
Please let APR answer my question.
Also, I forgot to add that I already have APR Stage II+ file.
Come on APR, give me good news.

_Modified by ConsFast at 11:47 AM 11-13-2007_

I'm pretty sure they're making those items available to you if you purchase the SIII kit at cost, not at retail. 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_I already have:
APR IC
APR TBE
APR FP
What's my price to go to Stage III? Please answer carefully.









$5999!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_that's alot of money we r talking about here... is this the same setup used on the r-gti?

Yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I'm pretty sure they're making those items available to you if you purchase the SIII kit at cost, not at retail. 
Dave

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

keith, How soon..I can hardly keep the excitement down....!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

How about APR forget this 2.0 Jazz and find me some uberrare Oettinger components ?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For APR


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
$5999!

Keith, the down pipe that comes with the kit, is it the same as the downpipe I currently have with my APR Stealth Full TBE?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_
Keith, the down pipe that comes with the kit, is it the same as the downpipe I currently have with my APR Stealth Full TBE?

No. It attaches to the same mid-pipe of the APR downpipe, but the outlet off the turbo is completely different.
Dave


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (crew219)*

Yeah, you cant use the flexy apr downpipe down turn.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
No. It attaches to the same mid-pipe of the APR downpipe, but the outlet off the turbo is completely different.
Dave

Cool; I didn't want to know that I'm also being screwed on my Full TBE investment.
I hate it when APR give away stuff for free after I just paid 1000s for it. To be fair, they should give an equal discount to loyal customers.
Darn but they make good products!










_Modified by ConsFast at 12:33 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*

*APR PCV Valve Assembly
APR PCV Check Valve
APR PCV Valve Flange (2)
APR PCV Valve Adapter*
Any photos of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_*APR PCV Valve Assembly
APR PCV Check Valve
APR PCV Valve Flange (2)
APR PCV Valve Adapter*
Any photos of this?

no sorry. maybe after the release!


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Keith, any discounts coming on the K04?


----------



## element43 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*

Keith any word on your Stage III on DSG?


----------



## zaquaz (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Waiting for you to send me the UPS tracking #!


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (element43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *element43* »_Keith any word on your Stage III on DSG?

The first Photo has The DSG IC hose in it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Keith, any discounts coming on the K04?

yes, give me 3-4 weeks please!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (element43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *element43* »_Keith any word on your Stage III on DSG?

testing is soon to begin!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Praise the lord! The more BT DSG testing in the community, the happier I'll be







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
The first Photo has The DSG IC hose in it...









Which is the same IC hose they're using on all APR ICs . . . . 
I wouldn't take that to mean anything.
Dave


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Praise the lord! The more BT DSG testing in the community, the happier I'll be







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (element43)*

What kind of WHEEL HP can we expect on average with this kit?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (kevsgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevsgti* »_What kind of WHEEL HP can we expect on average with this kit?

350+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

is it limited to 300 WTQ as come aftermarket BT manufacturers have recommended?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_is it limited to 300 WTQ as come aftermarket BT manufacturers have recommended?
 I think the last dyno showed right around 300 torque at the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_is it limited to 300 WTQ as come aftermarket BT manufacturers have recommended?

why would it be limited to 300trq? No, our stage 3 is not limited on torque.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ I think the last dyno showed right around 300 torque at the wheels 

that was the road course file we made for the Streets of Willow. The production file has more torque.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that was the road course file we made for the Streets of Willow. The production file has more torque.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiiiice how much? where is mine ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good looking stuff Keith. Over four hours before anyone even mentioned power levels, where's the dynos? And I thought you sold your Mk5? 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:59 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good looking stuff Keith. Over four hours before anyone even mentioned power levels, where's the dynos? And I thought you sold your Mk5? 

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:59 PM 11-13-2007_

should have a dyno tomorrow to post. I sold it to one of the salesguys.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Keith when am i going to get my tracking number WOW this kit looks amazing!!!! i can't wait


_Modified by TheBox at 12:21 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
should have a dyno tomorrow to post. I sold it to one of the salesguys.

Yeah, I met Chris at the track. When do I get to race a 2.0T?


----------



## OOSpyder85 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Keith, Im a friend of Chris's and saw him at IF this past weekend. Im wondering how long of an install this kit is rated at and if its possible to do with a buddy? Do I need an engine lift or no?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (OOSpyder85)*

you wont need a lift. there are alot of little things to be done here and there to swap the turbo and there are two routes out. you can drop the halfshaft and come out the bottom, or "tilt" the engine foward and come out the top.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_you wont need a lift. there are alot of little things to be done here and there to swap the turbo and there are two routes out. you can drop the halfshaft and come out the bottom, or "tilt" the engine foward and come out the top. 

I just dunno if I need the stage 3 or k04 kit... stage 3 is tire shredding power for a road course, and yeah you can modulate the throttle, but the more power you have on tap the harder it is to do that.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Which is the same IC hose they're using on all APR ICs . . . . 
I wouldn't take that to mean anything.
Dave

So will people with this hose get a a free/trade for DSG designed hose when they choose to part out their IC to someone with DSG?
They still have the original 6-speed one in their advertising.


----------



## element43 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
testing is soon to begin!

Good to hear


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*

Oh here we go again.. Mr Complainypants at it again.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Oh here we go again.. Mr Complainypants at it again.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Oh here we go again.. Mr Complainypants at it again.









It wasn't a complaint. It was a simple question. Fact is that when you choose to get rid of your car, it isn't worth crap. After market parts will part out better sold separately. People with the new style hose won't have an issue. Someone with an old style hose will limit his sale only to 6-speed buyers.
Just like when you asked to trade your Forge IC for my APR one, How would you have liked it if it showed up with the 6-speed hose?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*

I'd deal with it like I do with my forge (since that kinks) or I would call them up and try to trade it/buy it if it was a big deal. I'm pretty sure the resale of your products is not on the top of a companies priorities... You do know you get nothing for your software when you sell the car, dont you? BTW you know, when you go to sell your shift knob upon selling your car, it also limits you to 6mt only customers.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_I'd deal with it like I do with my forge (since that kinks) or I would call them up and try to trade it/buy it if it was a big deal. I'm pretty sure the resale of your products is not on the top of a companies priorities... You do know you get nothing for your software when you sell the car, dont you? BTW you know, when you go to sell your *shift knob *upon selling your car, it also limits you to 6mt only customers.








LOL


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_You do know you get nothing for your software when you sell the car, dont you?









Yeah and when you dump 6k more with this same company you get no credit for your S2 software. In fact your loyalty for buying an APR FP and or IC before stage 3 shows you how fast the value of these items dropped.
This reminds me of cell phone companies.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

well i have no experience with the stage 3 yet. but i am a satisfied k04 customer. one of the things i love most about it is the immediate response you get from the car, like when exiting a corner, the thing is unreal! add a diff and this thing would just stick and go.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

Oh Gregg what shall I do? All these BT options and it is hard to choose







... Will this kit be available for DSG?


----------



## jhnr (Nov 30, 2006)

damn this looks so good...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweet Action


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_well i have no experience with the stage 3 yet. but i am a satisfied k04 customer. one of the things i love most about it is the immediate response you get from the car, like when exiting a corner, the thing is unreal! add a diff and this thing would just stick and go.

Ever get on a dyno with the set-up. I have a Tiptronic Passat and I was wondering what "real-world" numbers this set-up would produce. If it's right around 300 whp and 300 ft/lb...I think the transmission could handle it. TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (OOSpyder85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOSpyder85* »_Hey Keith, Im a friend of Chris's and saw him at IF this past weekend. Im wondering how long of an install this kit is rated at and if its possible to do with a buddy? Do I need an engine lift or no?

Hey man what's up? How were your times at the track?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, I met Chris at the track. When do I get to race a 2.0T?









Hey Adam how you been man?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (OOSpyder85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOSpyder85* »_Hey Keith, Im a friend of Chris's and saw him at IF this past weekend. Im wondering how long of an install this kit is rated at and if its possible to do with a buddy? Do I need an engine lift or no?

We are going to have install instructions available on our website soon and I will post them here as well.
I think the quote is 10-15 hours and once you see the instructions you'll be able to detemine if you want to tackle it with a friend. I would do it but I have more resources available than most people.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I just dunno if I need the stage 3 or k04 kit... stage 3 is tire shredding power for a road course, and yeah you can modulate the throttle, but the more power you have on tap the harder it is to do that.

We developed a low torque file for use on a road course. This will make it more than suitable for the track with a lsd installed.
You can then select the full torque or production file with a flick of your cruise control when you want it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
It wasn't a complaint. It was a simple question. Fact is that when you choose to get rid of your car, it isn't worth crap. After market parts will part out better sold separately. People with the new style hose won't have an issue. Someone with an old style hose will limit his sale only to 6-speed buyers.
Just like when you asked to trade your Forge IC for my APR one, How would you have liked it if it showed up with the 6-speed hose?










We don't support second hand sales of our products but a smart seller would contact us prior to the sale and ask for the new hose.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We developed a low torque file for use on a road course. This will make it more than suitable for the track with a lsd installed.
You can then select the full torque or production file with a flick of your cruise control when you want it!

Pimp... if that was public news, I missed the boat. Awesome info and makes me even more anxious to get my kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Oh Gregg what shall I do? All these BT options and it is hard to choose







... Will this kit be available for DSG?

will begin testing for the dsg soon.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We developed a low torque file for use on a road course. This will make it more than suitable for the track with a lsd installed.
You can then select the full torque or production file with a flick of your cruise control when you want it!

That is awesome...maybe one of the coolest things I have ever heard. You could just drive around with the low-tq setting and then all of sudden just switch it to heavy-tq...any adaptation period needed?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

We don't support second hand sales of our products but a smart seller would contact us prior to the sale and ask for the new hose.

Thats good to know. So your saying you wouldn't sell the hose to a second hand buyer, but would switch/sell the hose to the original purchaser?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
That is awesome...maybe one of the coolest things I have ever heard. You could just drive around with the low-tq setting and then all of sudden just switch it to heavy-tq...any adaptation period needed?

full adaptation for all of the maps to read in 100% would take approx. 30 miles but you will feel 80-90% instantaneously!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So awesome.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Yeah and when you dump 6k more with this same company you get no credit for your S2 software. In fact your loyalty for buying an APR FP and or IC before stage 3 shows you how fast the value of these items dropped.
This reminds me of cell phone companies.

Im in the same boat as your but I think ill just bite it when I get this kit in the future. Some money off for already having a stage 2 tune and a full apr exhaust would be nice but I guess it wont make or break me or my decision on getting the apr stg3 kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_
Im in the same boat as your but I think ill just bite it when I get this kit in the future. Some money off for already having a stage 2 tune and a full apr exhaust would be nice but I guess it wont make or break me or my decision on getting the apr stg3 kit. 

What you do get is a fully loaded ecu with your stage 3 purchase as opposed to just one program for those that don't own APR Stage 1/2 calibrations.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What you do get is a fully loaded ecu with your stage 3 purchase as opposed to just one program for those that don't own APR Stage 1/2 calibrations.

What if you already have a fully loaded ECU? The value of mine was bordering $900


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
What if you already have a fully loaded ECU? The value of mine was bordering $900

Its impossible to have a fully loaded stage 3 ecu without purchasing a stage 3.
If you already have a fully loaded stage 1 or stage 2+ ecu, you'll be getting a new fully loaded ecu for the Stage 3.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its impossible to have a fully loaded stage 3 ecu without purchasing a stage 3.
If you already have a fully loaded stage 1 or stage 2+ ecu, you'll be getting a new fully loaded ecu for the Stage 3.

I think you missed the point. Your customers with with $900 in their current stage 1 or stage 2 loose the $900 investment. They are equal to someone waking right into a stage 3. That persons loyalty/$$$ helped APR get to develop your stage 3. 
I fail to see how this is a staged upgrade.
Why not "BT start over again"


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*

Apple started this mess with the Iphone.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_Apple started this mess with the Iphone.









Yep, and the gave their loyal customers $100 credit to buy more Apple stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

If you went and bought a new GTI would VW give you a discount because you're a previous customer? I've been with APR for a little less than three months. The most exciting part about getting the job was knowing that I could get Stage 3 for my '99.5 A4 for cost plus 10%. I was very disappointed to find out how little of a discount this was. The mark up on the kit pictured above is much lower than I ever imagined even before I became an employee. Not to mention the thousands of engineering hours that have been spent and are still being spent on the kit. It's no secret that VAG tuning companies make much more money off simple software upgrades than BT kits. However, APR still strives to produce BT kits that are as reliable as their base software packages despite very little return on investment for the company.
On another note, I was involved with the calibration for this kit and am truly overwhelmed with its capabilities. The most impressive (to me) being how quickly the car reaches 150mph and how hard it continues to pull. The car has yet to be maxed out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
I think you missed the point. Your customers with with $900 in their current stage 1 or stage 2 loose the $900 investment. They are equal to someone waking right into a stage 3. That persons loyalty/$$$ helped APR get to develop your stage 3. 
I fail to see how this is a staged upgrade.
Why not "BT start over again"


calibration is only specific to the hardware it supports. if you change enough hardware, like with a bt kit, you have to change the calibration as well.
you can buy a new ecu for the stage 3 install, get one program with the kit and sell your other ecu I guess.
If you want to keep your ecu upgrade for stock turbo, you'll need a different place to load the stage 3 software, like a new ecu.
If you want a stage 3 on your exisitng ecu with stage 1 software, its your responsibility to keep your stage 1 from being flashed over. this is the same for any ecu recalibration that is a flash. if you want to keep what is being flashed over, you need to provide a different spot for the new flash.
This is nothing new and not limited to APR products. Any ecu related product that flashed your same ecu will overwrite what was previously there.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Too bad for you guys that Apple doesnt make BT kits.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you went and bought a new GTI would VW give you a discount because you're a previous customer? 

Not sure if I understand the comparison but auto manufacturers have done this. We are talking more about SW. When I upgrade my SW at work I purchase upgrade versions.... I don't buy the full version SW all over again. This is normal.
Im not going to tell APR how do do business, but it just seems that based on you own comments you would open the door of opportunity to more customers by offering them upgrade pricing. Development costs are the same if you sell 1 or 100. Why chance that a current customer would go to another tuner. You offer them no incentive to be loyal. 
The fact that the company you work for charges you 10% over cost blows my mind. They even have you! Does this same company offer you a 401k or more likely SEPS plan, profit sharing?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

Damn dude... are you ever going to quit bashing their company? Do you still have your APR FMIC? Why don't you send me it... I'll even pay the shipping costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

First off, the 10% covers shipping and processing time for the products. In the end there is certainly no profit for APR coming from their employees' purchases. Secondly, APR does offer me a 401K plan with input matching. Aside from other benefits they offer it's an enjoyable workplace.
Now, to the topic at hand, Stage 3 software isn't an upgrade from Stage 1 or Stage 2 software. In fact, while calibrating Stage 3, Stage 1 and Stage 2 weren't even considered. The calibration was started via a clean slate. You're purchasing a completely new product not a simple upgrade to an existing product. I realize there are some that can't accept this but I hope the majority understand.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Not sure if I understand the comparison but auto manufacturers have done this. We are talking more about SW. When I upgrade my SW at work I purchase upgrade versions.... I don't buy the full version SW all over again. This is normal.
Im not going to tell APR how do do business, but it just seems that based on you own comments you would open the door of opportunity to more customers by offering them upgrade pricing. Development costs are the same if you sell 1 or 100. Why chance that a current customer would go to another tuner. You offer them no incentive to be loyal. 
The fact that the company you work for charges you 10% over cost blows my mind. They even have you! Does this same company offer you a 401k or more likely SEPS plan, profit sharing?

cost plus 10% is standard pricing at almost all companies where raw materials are involved. The cost is the actual price we pay per peice and the 10% is to cover any labor or services or shipping that apply to the raw material.
let's say a cast inconel exhaust manifold is around $700 to cast, once machining and shipping and finishing of that manifold are calculated, the cost jumps to $917. joel would be paying cost plus 10% which would result in a price to him of $770. he gets $217 worth of base cost in machining, shipping and finishing for $70. (these prices are theoretical)
in return for a clients loyalty in regards from going stage 1 or 2 to stage 3 they get 3 additional programs, fault code erase, security lockout and antitheft for no addtional charge. the stage 3 includes 1 program only. therefore, the loyalty discount equates to $609 appox.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the way that GIAC is working it. All can investigate on their own.
Can the manifold be purchased separately?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_
Can the manifold be purchased separately? 

sorry, no.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I heard differently and that it would be 1800.00 clams


----------



## Motorhead-47 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Driveability?*

Keith, Do I give up any streetability/driveability with the Stage 3 kit? Any bad manners for a daily driver? I'd like to see dyno results if available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_I heard differently and that it would be 1800.00 clams

that's the 1.8T mani.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
will begin testing for the dsg soon.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that's the 1.8T mani.


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
in return for a clients loyalty in regards from going stage 1 or 2 to stage 3 they get 3 additional programs, fault code erase, security lockout and antitheft for no addtional charge. the stage 3 includes 1 program only. therefore, the loyalty discount equates to $609 appox.

Again,
What if you already had all those with your stage 1 or 2?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Damn dude... are you ever going to quit bashing their company? Do you still have your APR FMIC? Why don't you send me it... I'll even pay the shipping costs.

Who's Bashing? Just asking some simple questions. It's not for sale. It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

I think you are asking a valid question. I have a fully loaded APR ECU (upto 4 programs if available) security,faultcode,tb. It would be nice for some type of discount on a stage 3 kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks great Keith! Hurry up and get us our kit!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Not sure if I understand the comparison but auto manufacturers have done this. We are talking more about SW. When I upgrade my SW at work I purchase upgrade versions.... I don't buy the full version SW all over again. This is normal.


Think about it as going from Windows XP to Windows Vista. Your XP purchase does not go towards the Vista OS because it's an entirely new program. So actually, this DOES make sense.
That money they charge you for a stage 1 or 2 program is because it took alot of hours to calibrate the file, it's not just because they want to charge money and it takes no effort. Well guess what, the stage 3 calibration takes just as much time or very close to it (perhaps more time since we're dealing much further from stock power levels)
So... the technicians still need to get paid for doing work, the electricity still has to be on, the rent has to be paid. I don't see what your problem is.
Loyalty? So you want an even bigger discount, eh? How about if I buy a eurojet fmic, then I upgrade to the race core, should I get a discount?
How about if I buy goodyear tires then I buy them again, should I get a discount? K04 turbo to BT kit, discount? Radeon 9800 to Radeon x1650 video card, discount? 17x7.5 wheels upgraded to 18x8, do I get a discount? What about God of War to God of War 2, do I get a discount? NO!!?!?!? It's just software! WHAT THE HELL? Oh wait, that's normal, along with everthing else I listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Driveability? (Motorhead-47)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorhead-47* »_Keith, Do I give up any streetability/driveability with the Stage 3 kit? Any bad manners for a daily driver? I'd like to see dyno results if available.


I've spent many hours in the GTI and Bob's GLI and both are as streetable as stock. From cruising on the highway to being stuck in traffic there is no odd behavior. If it weren't for the aftermarket clutch both cars would feel no different than stock (aside from the power, obviously). As goes for the rest of you, I'm very anxious for the release of this product. I feel there will be no disappointments and am looking forward to hearing reviews!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Driveability? ([email protected])*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:16 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Think about it as going from Windows XP to Windows Vista. Your XP purchase does not go towards the Vista OS because it's an entirely new program. So actually, this DOES make sense. 

We are talked about staged upgrades. APR calls it stage 3. Common sense leads one to follow this order stage 1, stage 2, stage 3 etc. Purchasing this kit *eliminates your previous SW purchase*

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
That money they charge you for a stage 1 or 2 program is because it took alot of hours to calibrate the file, it's not just because they want to charge money and it takes no effort. Well guess what, the stage 3 calibration takes just as much time or very close to it (perhaps more time since we're dealing much further from stock power levels)
So... the technicians still need to get paid for doing work, the electricity still has to be on, the rent has to be paid.

SW development costs are are the same for 1 a 100. Hardware costs have raw materials that cost for each piece. Explain why APR charges more for a customer that purchased some of the hardware first vs. purchasing everything at once. 
From your logic, it is SW development, but with either purchase they get new SW. So this only leaves discounted hardware that has raw costs.
Moral of the story is: Those who supported APR by purchasing Stage 1/2 SW and an APR FMIC or FP pay more than someone who goes directly to non-staged 3.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Moral of the story is: Those who supported APR by purchasing Stage 1/2 SW and an APR FMIC or FP pay more than someone who goes directly to non-staged 3.


They offer a larger discount for those who purchase a full kit from the start rather than someone upgrading. This is usually the case with everything. As for the FP, thats an example where the price could not directly translate into a discount. One may have purchased a rebuild while another has the full new pump. For the IC, some may have picked it up on sale, or some may be a dealer and got it w/o the dealer markup etc... Either way the incentive lies in purchasing a full kit, getting a discount for doing it all at once. Just the same, if you were to purchase your GTI w/ 18" wheels and tires, it would be less expensive than purchasing the same wheels/tires/mount/balance from vw after the fact. The only sound argument on your side, in my opinion, would be an offer of a few hundred off for existing chip owners as you have suggested. I wouldn't expect anyone to recoup the full cost, be a small loyalty credit of $200 would seem fair.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

*All this banter is killing me*
Either ish or get off the pot. I am not happy about spending a large sum on money on my GIAC SW but I knew that when I went to a BT it would be obsolete. Just remove you ECU and sell/trade it to someone that wants what you have………………..end of story. This is a relatively small scene and money needs to made where possible. I agree that it would be nice to see loyalty discounts but it is not something that should be expected. I am not a fan of the way that APR presents themselves as a company sometimes but they do build a decent product that they usually stand behind. Now lets start bolting these things on. Oh and IMO the Inconel manifold, all be it sexy, is a waste of money. I would much rather have tubular


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
We are talked about staged upgrades. APR calls it stage 3. Common sense leads one to follow this order stage 1, stage 2, stage 3 etc. Purchasing this kit *eliminates your previous SW purchase*

SW development costs are are the same for 1 a 100. Hardware costs have raw materials that cost for each piece. Explain why APR charges more for a customer that purchased some of the hardware first vs. purchasing everything at once. 
From your logic, it is SW development, but with either purchase they get new SW. So this only leaves discounted hardware that has raw costs.
Moral of the story is: *Those who supported APR by purchasing Stage 1/2 SW and an APR FMIC or FP pay more than someone who goes directly to non-staged 3*.

Thats the same as saying if person A bought 2 cars from me and person B only bought 1, that the person A gets the shaft because he has to pay twice. Well person A gets two cars, two services, or two products. I hear what you are saying but instead of showing your concern this way, how bout picking up the phone and try to talk through it with an APR rep, or email keith. You can kill with Kindness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

This is all I am saying: It is called Stage 3.
*Websters* Stage = 1 a: one of a series of positions or stations one above the other : step
Those making hardware comparisons about cars and tires and computers don't correlate.
Maybe it should just be called Un-Staged BT
BTW.. APR does not return my call for some reason, I've tried that route in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_This is all I am saying: It is called Stage 3.
*Websters* Stage = 1 a: one of a series of positions or stations one above the other : step
Those making hardware comparisons about cars and tires and computers don't correlate.
Maybe it should just be called Un-Staged BT
BTW.. APR does not return my call for some reason, I've tried that route in the past.









Stages reference power levels, not price, although the price does go up accordingly.
Stage 1 = ecu upgrade 252/298
Stage 2 = ecu upgrade + exhaust 280/305
Stage 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 2.4 = some configuration of ecu + exhaust + intake + fuel pump + intercooler 290+/310+
Stage 3 = turbo upgrade + exhaust + intercooler 385/340
And again, if you don't want your Stage 1 or 2 flashed over, provide a new ecu for the stage 3.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_I think you are asking a valid question. I have a fully loaded APR ECU (upto 4 programs if available) security,faultcode,tb. It would be nice for some type of discount on a stage 3 kit.

If you didn't have an APR Stage 1 or Stage 2 ecu upgrade and you purchase a Stage 3, you will get 1 program.
However, since you are already an APR ECU Upgrade client, when you purchase a Stage 3, you get 4 programs and all of the options and features included at no extra charge, a value of $609!










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:33 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And again, if you don't want your Stage 1 or 2 flashed over, provide a new ecu for the stage 3.

Last I heard, an new MKV ECU was more than $900. And based on your other posts you don't support 2nd hand sales. IE: someone buying the used ECU w/S2 gets no love if a dealer re-flashes him. or if he has problems with his 2.1 and needs 2.0v3








Then buyers remorse sets in....


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok so you are getting a discount. I thought Stage 3 got the full blown ECU, didn't know it was extra. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. waiting for DSG testing now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Last I heard, an new MKV ECU was more than $900. And based on your other posts you don't support 2nd hand sales. IE: someone buying the used ECU w/S2 gets no love if a dealer re-flashes him. or if he has problems with his 2.1 and needs 2.0v3








Then buyers remorse sets in....

if you buy an used APR ecu upgrade you can purchase the lifetime warranty for $150 and receive all updates and whatnot just like you are the original owner.


----------



## Tom/APR (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Moral of the story is: Those who supported APR by purchasing Stage 1/2 SW and an APR FMIC or FP pay more than someone who goes directly to non-staged 3.

Yeah... And so does VW/Audi. Just because you didn't select the upgraded Bose/Monsoon option for $500 on your car when you purchased it doesn't mean that you can go back to the dealer a month later and buy it for $500. Say all the upgraded parts cost $1200. Should they have given you $1200 off the car when you purchased it?? Same principle...


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
However, since you are already an APR ECU Upgrade client, when you purchase a Stage 3, you get 4 programs and all of the options and features included at no extra charge, a value of $609!









_Modified by [email protected] at 10:33 AM 11-15-2007_

That's all I wanted to hear. To me that seems more than fair for my situation when I upgrade from stage 2 to BT.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

keith jsut ship the kits out I can't wait!!!


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Tom/APR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom/APR* »_
Yeah... And so does VW/Audi. Just because you didn't select the upgraded Bose/Monsoon option for $500 on your car when you purchased it doesn't mean that you can go back to the dealer a month later and buy it for $500. Say all the upgraded parts cost $1200. Should they have given you $1200 off the car when you purchased it?? Same principle... 

Tom, you are twisting this a bit. Your stage 3 option was not available when anyone bought a stage 1 or stage 2 flash. And your missing the point... You are back to hardware not software. What part of software did you not get?








Good luck with your loyalty program there! Sticking it to your early adopters!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

SOMEONE get this guy a tissue please!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_SOMEONE get this guy a tissue please!!!

Seriously, I'm surprised no moderator has told Spongebob to take it to PM with APR since he seems to have so many issues with them.








This is a thread about the APR SIII kit. Not Spongebob vs APR.
Dave


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Seriously, I'm surprised no moderator has told Spongebob to take it to PM with APR since he seems to have so many issues with them.








This is a thread about the APR SIII kit. Not Spongebob vs APR.
Dave

It's about pricing. It's a lot of money for people that don't have their daddy buy them everything. I was just looking for clearer explanations of the upgrade path. 
A few people besides me have chimed in. Why would a mod chime in? I'm totally on topic. You should take notes.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

ah!! I love vortex.

























_Modified by ConsFast at 1:05 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

for the record, I love APR products. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to get to stage







ree.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ConsFast)*

Spongebob,
I have always appreciated your help with my problems and your insight on the forums (covering a vast majority of topics). That is why I will always value your opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With that being said...just let this go man. I think we all know that you and APR have had a bumpy past. Thus your move onto REVO. APR is going to charge customers what they feel the market will pay. It's simple ecomonics...if their is a demand (which it sounds like their is), then the price will stay where it is or increase (APR, please don't







). However, when that demand begins to decrease, then the price will adjust accordingly. 
I see your loyalty points and I can understand your point of view. However, I assume that with REVO coming out with a BT soon, thus you will most likely head that route. So just leave APR and it's customers to resolve their pricing issues. Fair enough.
As I mentioned before...I always have and will continue to respect your technical point of views and hope that you continue to shed light on issues that some of us (especially myself) don't fully understand; or would even know where to begin for that matter. 


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 4:32 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Spongebob,
I have always appreciated your help with my problems and your insight on the forums (covering a vast majority of topics). That is why I will always value your opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With that being said...just let this go man. I think we all know that you and APR have had a bumpy past. Thus your move onto REVO. APR is going to charge customers what they feel the market will pay. It's simple ecomonics...if their is a demand (which it sounds like their is), then the price will stay where it is or increase (APR, please don't







). However, when that demand begins to decrease, then the price will adjust accordingly. 
I see your loyalty points and I can understand your point of view. However, I assume that with REVO coming out with a BT soon, thus you will most likely head that route. So just leave APR and it's customers to resolve their pricing issues. Fair enough.
As I mentioned before...I always have and will continue to respect your technical point of views and hope that you continue to shed light on issues that some of us (especially myself) don't fully understand; or would even know where to begin for that matter. 

_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 4:32 PM 11-15-2007_

What? we're able to calm Bob down, !







! 
I mean, you did it with so much tact; it was like using a soft sponge with some baby soap but still rubbing hard enough to remove the dirt.
Awwh!, now Bob's feels low with no pants. 
bad boy. /\







/\

_Modified by ConsFast at 2:05 PM 11-15-2007_


_Modified by ConsFast at 2:06 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ConsFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ConsFast* »_
What? You're able to calm Bob, !







! 
You did it with so much tact; it was like using a soft sponge with some baby soap put still rubbing hard enough to remove the dirt.
Darn, now Bob's feels low with no pants. 
bad boy. /\







/\


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ruso)*

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:49 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

Keep this on topic children.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keep this on topic children.

Thank you.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »__Modified by [email protected] at 2:49 PM 11-15-2007_

I'm curious to what your reply was.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
I'm curious to what your reply was.

Move on and keep the **** out of your posts.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Move on and keep the **** out of your posts.

Should mods be using such language?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*

Drop the off topic nonsense. If you have issue with myself or Joe please take it to PM with each of us and leave it out of the topic.


----------



## willijud8 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Hey Keith, It's Bill who won the Stage III kit last year. I hope it includes the fuel pump and oil cooler.
How about it?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (willijud8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willijud8* »_Hey Keith, It's Bill who won the Stage III kit last year. I hope it includes the fuel pump and oil cooler.
How about it?























Congrats to you dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Congrats to you dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamm585 (Jan 22, 2003)

any word on when the release is??


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

would you guys sell that intake without the kit ?


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooh thats all very pretttty stuff, can i have a set for free since i am nice and love APR? u know you wana, my bday is dec14th guyss, customer appreciation time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (willijud8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willijud8* »_Hey Keith, It's Bill who won the Stage III kit last year. I hope it includes the fuel pump and oil cooler.
How about it?























fuel pump yes sir! oil cooler, we haven't developed one, I don't think you'll need it!
I was just in a meeting and we were wondering about you. You should have your kit around the second week of December!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (jamm585)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamm585* »_any word on when the release is??

yes, but its a surprise.


----------



## marshalloc26 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am starting to see that APR's stage 3 kit is not becoming very popular among the vortex scene! The truth in regard to APR is being exposed.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (marshalloc26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marshalloc26* »_I am starting to see that APR's stage 3 kit is not becoming very popular among the vortex scene! The truth in regard to APR is being exposed.









What truth...
some things are worth waiting for.... patience is a virtue....the best things in life dont come easy....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Ignore him, its Matino. He's been banned about 10 times.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Ignore him, its Matino. He's been banned about 10 times.

ahhhh. thats why I didnt recognize the name. thanks for the heads up Arin. Any new cool pix of the car?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Ignore him, its Matino. He's been banned about 10 times.









gotta ban him *again *!


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

with the stage 3 kit, do you have to upgrade your clutch, or is it possible to hold all that power with the stock one?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_with the stage 3 kit, do you have to upgrade your clutch, or is it possible to hold all that power with the stock one?

stock won't hold long to much power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Might as well do the clutch and LSD while in the shop for the BT. You are going to need it in short order.


_Modified by goin2fast at 5:38 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

daaaamn that really puts BT out of my price range. I'm pretty sure a k04 wouldn't need a clutch upgrade right?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock won't hold long to much power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Mini how do you know that it will not hold??? im sure it will hold for a while as long as you dont use slicks..... but im sure though that it will let go after beating it for a go amount of time.
I'll let you guys know how long the stocker lasts when i get my stage 3


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:12 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Clean bill of health with 8K miles on my APR stage 3 kit here . 

8k and 0 posted Vag-logs. Got anything to show besides an APR dyno?
Drag slips? anything?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:13 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

happy thanksgiving Bob and everyone else.


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Clutch should last awhile. As long as your not launching it every light, and no lift shifting.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_
Hey Mini how do you know that it will not hold??? im sure it will hold for a while as long as you dont use slicks..... but im sure though that it will let go after beating it for a go amount of time.
I'll let you guys know how long the stocker lasts when i get my stage 3 

stock clutch sucks nuts stock turbo with just an apr chip i got three passes at the track before my sixty foot kept getting slower and slower do to the clutch not being able to grab with my slicks on, so if it can't hold stock power with a little bit of beeting why would 350whp not kill it


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

true we will see in a couple of weeks what happens haha


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
There's LOTS going on @ APR .
between the new headquarters, Motor-sports racing R & D development , in house manufacturing , stage 3 kits etc 
. 
2008 is going to be a BIG BIG year at APR keep you eyes open











+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
8k and 0 posted Vag-logs. Got anything to show besides an APR dyno?
Drag slips? anything?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Im out enjoying the car








I wont post logs because it ends up turns in to a pissing match .

The only reason I can see that the logs are not posted is if they don't live up to the hype. If they do there would be nothing to piss about IMO.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









+ 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
+ 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

will V-Tune be a option for this set up ?

thanks


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*

"$917."
Yikes $917 dollars for that cast manifold, which provides absolutley no resonance tuning what so ever.
I would go to somone who knows how to build a tubular manifold, and pay them $917 to get a tubular made, then buy the rest of the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_"$917."
Yikes $917 dollars for that cast manifold, which provides absolutley no resonance tuning what so ever.
I would go to somone who knows how to build a tubular manifold, and pay them $917 to get a tubular made, then buy the rest of the kit.


i contacted full-race about making a manifold for the 2.0t and they wanted $2,500


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_"$917."
Yikes $917 dollars for that cast manifold, which provides absolutley no resonance tuning what so ever.
I would go to somone who knows how to build a tubular manifold, and pay them $917 to get a tubular made, then buy the rest of the kit.


There would be no way to make a tubular manifold that would fit that would also allow you to use any other part of the kit other then maybe one of the coolant lines, injectors and pump.
The manifold in this kit is actually very well designed and pretty much the best you can get for a cast manifold to fit where it has to be.
As for resonance tuning.. this isn't NA...


----------



## lowet (May 20, 2007)

atp turbo has a manifold.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:13 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock clutch sucks nuts stock turbo with just an apr chip i got three passes at the track before my sixty foot kept getting slower and slower do to the clutch not being able to grab with my slicks on, so if it can't hold stock power with a little bit of beeting why would 350whp not kill it









strange, I have 46k miles on my stock clutch and it's doing fine after quite alot of track time. I've had intake, chip, and exhaust since like 5k miles on the car also.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
strange, I have 46k miles on my stock clutch and it's doing fine after quite alot of track time. I've had intake, chip, and exhaust since like 5k miles on the car also.

you run on true slicks???








im sorry but i just don't see the stock clutch lasting very long, i might be wrong i believe chris from revo is running his stock clutch on a 3582R with out a problem....my clutch problems were only at the track i can take the car and it runs fine on the road but when i take it to the track on slicks it can not hold the launch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Personally, if i had the money i would buy it with NO COMPLAINTS about being a loyal customer. but thats just me. 
2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for APR and cant wait to see what that kit does maxed out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_with the stage 3 kit, do you have to upgrade your clutch, or is it possible to hold all that power with the stock one?

the necessity of a clutch upgrade is determined by your driving style.
for example, we have a stage 3 car here with stock clutch with 10k miles and no issues. the car is only floored once its moving, mostly on the interstate in 3rd or higher.
on the other hand, we have a car that is launched from a stop, participates in several racing events and is driven hard. it definitely has a clutch upgrade!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the necessity of a clutch upgrade is determined by your driving style.
for example, we have a stage 3 car here with stock clutch with 10k miles and no issues. the car is only floored once its moving, mostly on the interstate in 3rd or higher.
on the other hand, we have a car that is launched from a stop, participates in several racing events and is driven hard. it definitely has a clutch upgrade!

People like me with a heavy foot can sometimes have a hard time imagining having all that power and not stomping on it all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
People like me with a heavy foot can sometimes have a hard time imagining having all that power and not stomping on it all the time.
















I agree. I would certainly suggest installing an upgraded clutch. However, if for some reason you drive like a granny, you don't have to worry about your tranny!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:14 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

bob that is crazy, you must drive like a grandma







jk. what kind of gas mileage did you get before?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

WTF!!! I did a trip almost the exact same distance recently and only came up with 29 mpg's at the very end. I was doing between 65 - 80 cruise controlled.


----------



## jamm585 (Jan 22, 2003)

is the apr stage 3 shipping yet??


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

is the turbo in that kit bigger than the K04?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:14 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:11 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_is the turbo in that kit bigger than the K04?

Definitely. The K04, even the s3 version is tiny. Looks like the hp limits are in the mid 300's where as the stage 3 turbo can be over 400+


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_WTF!!! I did a trip almost the exact same distance recently and only came up with 29 mpg's at the very end. I was doing between 65 - 80 cruise controlled.

there is a diff when you come to a grade, and the turbo is spooling you to pull you up. when you add boost, you add fuel. with the larger turbos, the turbo rarely spools unless it's a super long grade, or really steep. this gives you NA power, which requires less fuel.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:11 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm also w8ing Santa...


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you run on true slicks???
im sorry but i just don't see the stock clutch lasting very long, i might be wrong i believe chris from revo is running his stock clutch on a 3582R with out a problem....my clutch problems were only at the track i can take the car and it runs fine on the road but when i take it to the track on slicks it can not hold the launch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I never said I had slicks =]
What size wheels are those? Did you have to grind down the calipers or anything?
Anyways, I agree it depends on how you drive but I still think that my clutch is holding up pretty well for all the track passes I've done. I agree slicks add a completely new dimension and alot more stress on your clutch, so that might make all the difference.
No matter what I think that if you're going to spend the money on the stage 3 you might as well upgrade your clutch at the minimum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I never said I had slicks =]
What size wheels are those? Did you have to grind down the calipers or anything?
Anyways, I agree it depends on how you drive but I still think that my clutch is holding up pretty well for all the track passes I've done. I agree slicks add a completely new dimension and alot more stress on your clutch, so that might make all the difference.
No matter what I think that if you're going to spend the money on the stage 3 you might as well upgrade your clutch at the minimum.

rabbit caliper carriers and rotors, and the wheels are 15x7 eurovan wheels with a 42mm offset


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
rabbit caliper carriers and rotors, and the wheels are 15x7 eurovan wheels with a 42mm offset

Nice, how much did all of that set you back? I've been going back and forth on just getting DR's or going with slicks. True, having to do a brake change just to go to the track might not be the funnest experience, but still...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Nice, how much did all of that set you back? I've been going back and forth on just getting DR's or going with slicks. True, having to do a brake change just to go to the track might not be the funnest experience, but still...

you have pm don't want to get off topic, but hey keith you should send me a stg3 to test out my new brake and tire combo


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

hey keith does the stage 3 go over 400+ hp.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

hey there, dnt know if sum1 has asked b4 but can we get a video of the stage3 and s3 kits against eachother?
we know how the graphs look, but a video comparison will be the answer to alot of peoples questions...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*

I have been curious about fuel consumption. I'm not too concerned, just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_hey keith does the stage 3 go over 400+ hp.

on 100 oct you will see 430bhp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I have been curious about fuel consumption. I'm not too concerned, just curious.

MPG is slightly increased during cruising but is much lower during wot.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweeeeet, that's what I thought it would be.


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can I get the details on the Longitudinal Audi A4 2.0T Stage III yet?
Please APR, tell me some good news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEttaVR66Spd* »_Can I get the details on the Longitudinal Audi A4 2.0T Stage III yet?
Please APR, tell me some good news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ask some questions and I'll be happy to answer!


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ask some questions and I'll be happy to answer!

Really !?








I have been waiting months to get that response!!
Can I buy it yet?
Do I need to upgrade my side mount intercoolers?
If so do I have to go to a front mount, or can I get better side mounts?
Does the kit include a 3" DP, or is 2.5" adequate?
Will I need to upgrade my clutch to handle the power?
Can the AWD system on the A4 handle the extra load or am I asking for trouble?
Do you offer a kit that includes upgraded rods?
What boost level does it run?
What turbo is used? Same as the GLI/GTI/A3 kit?
The obvious:
How much HP?
How much Tq?
Can I get a dyno graph?
Have you tested it on the AWD platform?
How much does it cost?
How much does it cost including the upgraded HPFP?
Why isn't it on the website yet?









I have more questions but you caught me off guard. This should keep me satisfied until the website is updated from all the info released over the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi keith,
Here in the UK we dont have race fuels, out max is 99RON (93/94MON of your gas?)
What ways are there of increasing power without using the race fuel?


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Hi keith,
Here in the UK we dont have race fuels, out max is 99RON (93/94MON of your gas?)
What ways are there of increasing power without using the race fuel?

Dan, yours will be the same as ours in OZ (98 - 100 RON = ~ 93 MON) - you should be able to buy the 104 RON (oxygenated) from suppliers like ELF in 20 litre cans (Its also one of the control fuels for most Rally car series around the world) - that will push you up beyond the 400hp mark, which starts to mean stronger rods would be a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks guy, I cant find 104RON, but can see 105RON
but unfortunaly that isnt really practical in my case, as its over £4 per litre nearly 4 times expensive that normal fuel! Which is stupidly expensive here anyway. If I was in the states, well no probolem lol.. but not here!!
So am I at the limit of power then for normal fuels? (99RON)


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (DanGB)*

Hey Dan, I feel for you (another country here that pays 5 times more for fuel than the US







) - ours works out the same ~ 4 quid a litre.
So to the best of my knowledge, you would be close to the limit with 98/99ron fuel.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

what kinda numbers is this setup runnin? it seems kinda pricey


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_what kinda numbers is this setup runnin? it seems kinda pricey









7k for a full kit is deep but more power to you guys


----------



## BMWM3GT1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

can this all be installed by an average person(as in knowing allot about your car) , or do you recomend a shop do it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It may be difficult for an average person w/o a lift in my opinion.


----------



## BMWM3GT1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so if i had use of a lift it could be done by an average car guy.


----------



## lokeh (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEttaVR66Spd* »_
Really !?








I have been waiting months to get that response!!
Can I buy it yet?
Do I need to upgrade my side mount intercoolers?
If so do I have to go to a front mount, or can I get better side mounts?
Does the kit include a 3" DP, or is 2.5" adequate?
Will I need to upgrade my clutch to handle the power?
Can the AWD system on the A4 handle the extra load or am I asking for trouble?
Do you offer a kit that includes upgraded rods?
What boost level does it run?
What turbo is used? Same as the GLI/GTI/A3 kit?
The obvious:
How much HP?
How much Tq?
Can I get a dyno graph?
Have you tested it on the AWD platform?
How much does it cost?
How much does it cost including the upgraded HPFP?
Why isn't it on the website yet?









I have more questions but you caught me off guard. This should keep me satisfied until the website is updated from all the info released over the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what he said above, hadn't seen these questions answered.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

It will be ready for Christmas!
Yes, you definitely need a front mounted ic.
I'm pretty sure its a 3" to 2.5" which is great.
Depends on how you drive but to drag race or launch hard you definitely need a new clutch.
Quattro is bullet proof. Good to 1000hp they say.
Upgraded rods will be required for the 100 oct file. 91 and 93 oct are good with oem rods.
20'ish
Same.
373hp
340trq
Soon, very soon.
Yes, quattro is the way to go! all of our A4's are quattro and we've been running the kit for over 6 months now.
Not sure of price just yet.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Is there much advantage to this kit when Revo can get 360hp on standard k04 Leon Cupra, GTI ED30, and S3 in europe with only exhaust, intake, s3 intercooler and a fuel pump, as im thinking should i have just gone for a k04 upgrade and maxed that out for the sake of losing 20hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Is there much advantage to this kit when Revo can get 360hp on standard k04 Leon Cupra, GTI ED30, and S3 in europe with only exhaust, intake, s3 intercooler and a fuel pump, as im thinking should i have just gone for a k04 upgrade and maxed that out for the sake of losing 20hp.

That number acheived on a ko4 is certainly not accomplished with the same oem safety and stress specifications as we follow for our Stage 3 and all of our products.
Furthermore, depending on your racing style of choice, you'll find that the Stage 3 will quite handily best those cars in straight line performance. The difference is 2-4 car lengths is 3rd gear.


----------



## lokeh (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the answers Keith!


----------



## CongoGrey (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Keith, I am sorry if I missed this question somewhere else in the thread. Between the K04 and the Stage 3 is the horsepower difference really 60hp and no real difference in torque? I am not trying to nit pick but I am just looking at how I will be able to develop my car and I am always looking at the best bang for my hard earned dollar.
Also, I race autocross and do a track day from time to time (SCCA PDX). So I would look to use this beyond the average grocery getter.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi chaps.
Is there a '100oct file ' for euro spec ECU's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have 104 RON files for the euro spec ECU's. Do you know your box code?


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Box code?
What kind of figures are achievable with the 104RON code. Do you know where this was developed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

IIRC our calibrators said they had excellent results on the European fuel so I would imagine it would be the same if not better than what we advertise here in the US. I believe the calibration team flew to APR Europe (Manchester UK) for the calibration. 
If you pm me your full name, location of chipping, and approximate date of chipping I can look up your box code.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Arin,
Mine was the original car used for calibration when they flew over in Feburary








There wasnt any 104RON map I was aware of.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ah, well then... PM sent


----------



## elVGTI (Jan 27, 2009)

hey keith. i have been saving up little by little to get this kit. i have not done any modifications to my car at all, so i dont have to end up replacing a performance part. as far as i can see the kit does not have a diverter valve. i might just be overlooking it. I was wondering which one did apr use one the stage 3 gti at sema. it has a really nice sound and im sure that the apr did a lot of research before using any particular one. will i have to upgrade the engine internals for this kit. i keep getting mixed responses about that


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You'll be perfectly fine with the OEM G or D diverter valves. Our race team went an entire year on 3 GTi's w/o ever tearing a DV and several stage 3 cars here in the office have run the G valve for over a year as well.


----------



## elVGTI (Jan 27, 2009)

well that is good to know. what about the engine internals. do i have to upgrade them before getting the kit


_Modified by elVGTI at 7:12 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nope! You only need to do them when you plan to run race gas and our race gas program.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

is there a reason your stage 3 kit uses the GT2871 instead of the GT3071 that iv heard is perfect for the 2.0T?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

Simply put, it's perfect for this motor.
It spools slightly faster
It costs a little less
Before you could actually use any of the extra headroom the GT30 offers, you'll start knocking on 93 octane, or you'll run dangerously hot if you retard the timing and run more boost.
Once you add rods, Our kit makes 400+ wheel hp with 100 octane, and 430+ wheel hp, with a low pressure fuel kit, of reliable power.
Our Lead engineer had to say this when about our B7 A4 Stage 3 kit, which is very similar:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected];3163107* »_Wezlo:
The B7 Stage 3 kit from APR is not conservative at all for pump gas (93 octane). You must remember, these cars have a 10.3:1 compression and are less tolerant to just turning the boost up and advancing the timing. If we ran any more boost or timing on the production Stage 3 with 93 octane, we would get dangerous levels of knock that would not be good for your pistons (think melted metal). Also, with the tall gearing in the 6-speed B7, a 2871R is plenty big. That is unless you want your car to spool long after 4000 RPM. With a 3800lb car and tall gearing, the car will be very laggy. 
If you want to build a dyno queen or single purpose drag racer, then I have no argument for you. But if you want to enjoy the car, I would not suggest a 3076 on pump gas. No offense to anyone offering that kit but I drive on the 2871R all day and have experimented with a 3071R on the same car and when running 93 octane and staying within the factory map sensor limits, the 2871R is a great setup. We are also currently tuning for 100 octane fuel so if you want big numbers, they are coming shortly. 

**Stands on Soap Box**
Also, sorry for saying this but I want to break the misconseptions about turbos. Some might say that having a 3076 instead of a 2871R will get you more air flow and therefore more power but this is not true and is not being explained correctly. So many assumptions are made in this statment and so many details left out. Neither of these turbos has any trouble fully supplying the 2.0T FSI at the limit of the factory MAP sensor (~22 PSI) out to 7500RPM. So air flow is not a problem for either of these two turbos on this engine. So let's fix boost at 22 PSI for this argument and consider that neither of these turbos has any trouble meeting the air flow demands of the 2.0T FSI. Now think of air trying to flow through a hole. If you have 22 PSI of air driven by a pump going through a 1-inch hole with Pump A and then you have 22 PSI of air going through a 1-inch hole with Pump B...YOU HAVE THE SAME AMOUNT OF AIR FLOW. The hole in this argument is the engine (head, cylinders, etc.)
The only difference there may be is that Pump B may be more efficient at this pressure level and flow rate. Since this is air we are talking about and it is compressible and has a variable density, some would argue that there will be more air molecules available because it's a denser/cooler charge. This is true. But both turbos are heating up the air greatly so it's not like you have some significantly cooler air that doesn't require an intercooler. We are talking about a few percentage points of efficiency, if that much. So, the argument for the 3076 is that it is more efficient at the top end and has a slightly greater amount of air molecules in the hot compressed air before the intercooler. 
Great...right? Not when you consider that you lost over 1000 RPM of spool time and you have the increased inertia of spinning up this more massive turbo. Not when you consider that you are constantly downshifting to get any acceleration out of the car. Not when you consider that if you are using the factory map sensor on pump gas, you won't be making any more power (safely, that is). Now, if you are going way outside of the parameters I have mentioned (map sensor, pump gas, etc.), the 3076 will have its advantages at the top end but at the sacrifice of drivability in the low end. 
Our 2871R kit hits full boost (~21 PSI) on pump gas at 3500RPM. I don't think this is conservative at all. I think this is driveable. Like I said, if you plan to do build a single purpose car or go above the factory map sensor limits, then a bigger turbo might be the answer. But if you are planning on running pump gas and keeping your factory map sensor intact, I think the 2871R is the perfect setup for the B7 and it's taller gearing. 
Just my $0.02. 
**Steps down from Soap Box**


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected];3163776* »_On pump gas, there is no way to up the boost. As I stated earlier, more boost will make the car knock on pump gas. In addition, if you did add more boost on pump gas, the car would retard the timing by so much (trying to prevent knock) that your timing would be very low and your exhaust gas temperatures would rise to dangerous levels as a result. 
On race fuel (100 octane) and at the factory map sensor limit, I have front-wheel drive GTI's running 11.9 @ 121 mph in the quarter-mile with this turbo. This setup put down about 430whp to the front-wheels. So I don't think horsepower is a problem. At these power levels, upgraded connecting rods are needed but you can keep your factory pistons and compression ratio. 
Do you still think you need to exceed the factory map sensor limit? To answer your question, yes it can be done but I don't think it's necessary. You can make pretty big power at the limit of the sensor.




_Modified by [email protected] at 6:58 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the in depth explanation ive always trusted APR which is why i run your softwear along with hpfp and intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one more question though, is there a way this kit can work if the stock dv is replaced (with the eurojet dv in my case)
thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_thanks for the in depth explanation ive always trusted APR which is why i run your softwear along with hpfp and intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one more question though, is there a way this kit can work if the stock dv is replaced (with the eurojet dv in my case)
thank you

It will take some fabrication on your end but I wouldn't suggest anything other than the OEM DV as other kit's take away the OEM's control over DV operation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice kit guys!


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

Amazing. Anywhere here in Texas that installs all this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.goapr.com/dealer/locator.php I'm sure ICS could do it.


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you sir.


----------



## kodiakz (Mar 24, 2009)

Arin, any update on when this kit will be ready for the '09 TFSI quattro? Need some speed man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The 2.0T is a different engine, however since August of 2008 we've already had new versions of this kit on different vehicles we created in house and for Volkswagen Group of America. Look for updates in the coming months!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

your saying that there is newer version on the 2.0t fsi mkv platforms???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I meant the TSI.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

If I have APR stage 2 currently and I buy my friends gt28 and get it on my gti, do you guys sell the stage 3 software for an upgrade price like the k04 software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No.
The turbo, injectors, and maf housing would need to be identical.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

What injectors are used the the stage 3 kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

APR Injectors


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

How would the tune run on if i had the gt2871r but stock maf and rs4 injectors? Dam you guys are killing me I wish APR sold files for turbos bigger than k04 like the other companies. It would suck to just throw away my 600 APR flash and pay another 900 for a unitronic tune.


_Modified by banzai7 at 1:00 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It would not run properly, acceptable, or even 'I can deal with it', if you used the stock MAF.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dam wish my APR flash did put me at such a dead end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It hasent. 
APR Stage I
APR Stage II
APR Stage II+
APR K04
APR ED30/S3 K04
APR Stage III
APR Stage III w/ Rods + 100 octane
APR Stage III+ Lower compression custom calibration
I guess it put you at a dead end if you plan to throw together a bunch of junk hardware for cheap though, but that's just not what we are about.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lol junk hardware. the all k04 kits are basically the same they use oem parts, and its hard to spend 7k on just a turbo kit when you can get the same thing for 3-4.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi chaps,
What GT2871R housing type would be fitted to my car?
.86 .64 etc?
Also, whats this about the lower compresson custom calibration, first ive heard?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

This may be a little off topic, but when is APR gunna sell those engine covers from their stage 3 SEMA GTi? They look amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (banzai7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banzai7* »_lol junk hardware. the all k04...

I wasn't talking about the K04. We sell sell K04 software separately so you're all good. I was talking about some of these cobbled together BT kits.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
APR Stage I
APR Stage II
APR Stage II+
APR K04
APR ED30/S3 K04
APR Stage III
APR Stage III w/ Rods + 100 octane
APR Stage III+ Lower compression custom calibration


I am thinking of upgrading to a bigger turbo. I am currently running APR Stage II software, turbo back exhaust, and Carbonio intake.
I plan on installing the HPFP, FMIC, and a turbo. I will eventually replace the stock clutch but not immediately. I am not planning to upgrade beyond that point.
My question is which, of the K04 or Stage III, should I purchase? What are the power differences? What are the price differences? Is the Stage III turbo mainly worth it to provide more "expandability" for more power?
Would these setups make for safe and reliable daily-drivers? Are there any other parts that must be upgraded?
Thanks.










_Modified by seymore15074 at 9:53 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The K04 is an easy solution but it may leave you asking for more.
The Stage III kit will give you more power than the K04 and will have a bit more future expandability. 

Both kits are sold as complete packages. Seeing as you already have the APR turbo back kit you can purchase both as a turn key solution. IE, everything you need is included. 
Both kits require the high pressure fuel pump and both kits are sold with the HPFP included at a reduced price. 
I'd highly recommend the APR intercooler as well for both kits. The Stage III kit included the intercooler at a reduced cost. 
Here's a retail cost breakdown. Remember, this included EVERY part you need including a fully loaded ECU (4 programs and all the options):
APR Stage III + APR HPFP + APR Intercooler = $7,299.00
APR S3/K04 + APR HPFP + APR Intercooler = $4,999.00 + $1,049.00 = $6,048


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

quick question, APR stage 3 comes with a DP rite, so I can I mate that DP to my stock cat? Does that kit by chance come with a reducer?


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

flex DP, yes; reducer, no


_Modified by golfxtz at 3:54 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (golfxtz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_quick question, APR stage 3 comes with a DP rite, so I can I mate that DP to my stock cat? Does that kit by chance come with a reducer?


_Quote, originally posted by *golfxtz* »_flex DP, yes; reducer, no


Thanks Tony.








He's right, it only comes with the downturn and downpipe as seen here.
















If you don't already have our exhaust you can purchase the midpipe that mates to the stock cat-back as seen here:








http://store.goapr.com/product....html


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CT_07 (Sep 14, 2009)

that down pipe sure does look nice


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how come the stage III kit produces 3lb's of torque less than the k04. you have listed for the k04 335lb's of torque and for the stage III you get 332lb's of torque


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (mindripper51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindripper51* »_how come the stage III kit produces 3lb's of torque less than the k04. you have listed for the k04 335lb's of torque and for the stage III you get 332lb's of torque









The K04 peaks fast and drops off fast. Stage 3 is like the energizer bunny


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Will my forge DV work with the stage 3 kit?????


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (bacardicj151)*

no fit & no need w/Stage 3


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

What about driving the car to the APR dealer after the Kit is installed? Is there any problem with that?


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (bacardicj151)*

the APR dealer will replace the Forge DV with a new VW DV - which will be relocated (from its stock location) as part of the Stage 3 build
(of course you'll pay for the new DV, along with whichever other parts arise as needed, in addition to the labor)
_on mine, we did rods, bearings, piston rings, timing belt, water pump, engine mounts and more... et al_ 


_Modified by golfxtz at 7:20 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm having my mechanic do the install but I will be replacing the dv with the updated oem revision d. 
After my mechanic does the I stall is it safe to drive the car 10 minutes down the road to get it tuned?


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (bacardicj151)*

best to talk with your APR dealer first... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rhetorically, why would they (the APR dealer) want to flash an ECU on a car in which they (the APR dealer) did not also do the build?







-- Touchy territory at best... and it could turn into ALOT of finger-pointing should something go wrong. 
I suggest that you have the APR dealer do both the build and software, IMHO. Hard to go into any more detail than making this suggestion. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 










_Modified by golfxtz at 10:25 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Most customers installing the stage III kit on their own will ship their ECU to us when they start the build and get it back before it's finished.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

send you a PM, I've got a quick question.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wazzap1101)*

And,...do you sell the MAF housing seperate meanwhile


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does the APR HPFP come with a new gasket or should I pick one up before installing?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_And,...do you sell the MAF housing seperate meanwhile























Hmm, typically no but if you give us a call, maybe. ;-)

_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_Does the APR HPFP come with a new gasket or should I pick one up before installing?
Thanks.

There isn't a replaceable gasket.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There isn't a replaceable gasket. 

Cool. Thanks Arin.


----------



## hansliao (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can we use test pipe on this kit? More Hp and less torque?Another question is that your PCV change suggestion!Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hansliao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hansliao* »_Can we use test pipe on this kit?

Yes!

_Quote »_More Hp and less torque?

More HP and More Torque

_Quote »_Another question is that your PCV change suggestion!Thanks!

We all use the latest OEM revision.


----------



## hansliao (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You mean the "E" version or the "L" version?Is that included in stage 3 kit?Don't you suggest using a catch can system? Thansk a lot!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what injectors are being used in this kit? they look like RS4s, could this kit be used with RS4 injectors?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

We don't sell the injectors separately from the kit and the kit cannot be purchased without injectors.
For the GTI, we only sell the kit in these versions:
Full Stage III kit with Software
Full Stage III kit with Software and Intercooler
Full Stage III kit with Software and High Pressure Fuel Pump
Full Stage III kit with Software and High Pressure Fuel Pump and Intercooler
The only other requirements is a midpipe exhaust (the cat pipe) to connect to the exhaust. If you already have the APR downpipe, you'll already have this part. You can use your factory cat-back exhaust with reduced power output. Technically the factory intercooler could also be used but you'll be extremely power limited and will heat soak almost immediately.


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Right now my car is bone stock...
You're saying this kit for $5,999 + the cat-back exhaust for $829 for the Jetta GLI + installation cost, and I'll have 332 torque & 382HP on 93 octane gas?
When I added up all the parts on the http://www.goapr.com website it came out to $17k...what am I missing here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (pekkle88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pekkle88* »_Right now my car is bone stock...
You're saying this kit for $5,999 + the cat-back exhaust for $829 for the Jetta GLI + installation cost, and I'll have 332 torque & 382HP on 93 octane gas?
When I added up all the parts on the http://www.goapr.com website it came out to $17k...what am I missing here?









Let me take a stab at it. Here is exactly what you need to take a stock vehicle to a full APR stage III kit with our HPFP and our intercooler:

This includes *EVERYTHING* you will need. You will need *NO* other parts/software other than coolant/oil. Let me repeat that.... *YOU NEED NO OTHER PARTS.*








*APR Stage III Turbocharger System with APR Intercooler and APR HPFP*:
http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_trans20t.html
T3100022
$7,299.00
*APR RSC Catback Exhaust:*
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
CB100026
$829.00
*APR MID-Pipe Exhaust Component*
http://store.goapr.com/product....html
CD100020
$439.00
----

The retail cost to take your bone stock MKV Jetta to a full APR Stage III Turbocharger system with all APR components, intercooler, exhaust, software, etc is: $8,567


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:53 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Do it. I love this kit!


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Let me take a stab at it. Here is exactly what you need to take a stock vehicle to a full APR stage III kit with our HPFP and our intercooler:

This includes *EVERYTHING* you will need. You will need *NO* other parts/software other than coolant/oil. Let me repeat that.... *YOU NEED NO OTHER PARTS.*








*APR Stage III Turbocharger System with APR Intercooler and APR HPFP*:
http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_trans20t.html
T3100022
$7,299.00
*APR RSC Catback Exhaust:*
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html
CB100026
$829.00
*APR MID-Pipe Exhaust Component*
http://store.goapr.com/product....html
CD100020
$439.00
----

The retail cost to take your bone stock MKV Jetta to a full APR Stage III Turbocharger system with all APR components, intercooler, exhaust, software, etc is: $8,567

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:53 AM 2-26-2010_

So you don't need to get the Stage II brake upgrade or the suspension upgrades as well?
How about the cost of installation? Which installers in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area do you recommend?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (pekkle88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pekkle88* »_
How about the cost of installation? Which installers in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area do you recommend?

You should check out Eurosport in Plano. I ordered my stage 3 kit through them and they will be doing the install this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (pekkle88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pekkle88* »_So you don't need to get the Stage II brake upgrade or the suspension upgrades as well?

It depends how you'll be using the car. Most suspension upgrades seem to hurt the car than help. The brakes are nice to have but a good setup may not be within your budget. Most people run the stock setups till they can afford it. Many never upgrade at all. 

_Quote »_
How about the cost of installation? Which installers in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area do you recommend?

Depends on the dealer. I'd suggest going to http://www.goapr.com/dealer/ and contacting several of our dealers in your area.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Just installed stage 3 and i love it. what psi should i spike at/ hold to redline? just want to make sure everything is working properly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (high_octaneGTI)*

Awesome! 
You should be seeing around 20 lbs of boost.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Awesome! 
You should be seeing around 20 lbs of boost.









right on! thats what i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sending u a pm on a different question


----------



## mrchiefrocka (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

I've got a 2007 B7 2.0T FWD track with a CVT transmission. Can I run the Stage III? Already have the Stage I ECU upgrade. If so I've been looking for an intercooler and the APR website did not specify for my model. A3 was the only one mentioned for the 2.0T FSI. Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (mrchiefrocka)*

We have not tested the stage III kit on the CVT, therefor I cannot recommend you do it.


----------



## mrchiefrocka (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Hey thanks for the fast reply...figured that. My guess is the CVT would not be able to handle the horsepower. Shot in the dark, will there be any testing with the CVT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (mrchiefrocka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrchiefrocka* »_Hey thanks for the fast reply...figured that. My guess is the CVT would not be able to handle the horsepower. Shot in the dark, will there be any testing with the CVT?

We don't have any plans to do so at this time. I really cannot recommend anything more than boltons with the stock turbo.


----------



## mrchiefrocka (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Understood. Would a HPFP be possible and if so in your opinion would it be worth it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (mrchiefrocka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrchiefrocka* »_Understood. Would a HPFP be possible and if so in your opinion would it be worth it?

If you have a full exhaust system, yes.


----------



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! ([email protected])*

Actual APR Stage 3 Dyno Report from Germany:
419 hp crank and 401 lb/ft








Dyno vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXemCbacI_U


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 Component Pictures and Pricing!! (APR Germany)*

Very nice!


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

X2!


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

APR Germany said:


> Actual APR Stage 3 Dyno Report from Germany:
> 419 hp crank and 401 lb/ft
> 
> 
> ...


 How come yours is 30hp higher than anyone elses?


----------



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

Maybe because we have better petrol, we use ARAL Ultimate or Shell VPower, both with 100 oct. Euro ron/mon counting - its not race gas, we called it Super Plus...


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats strange, our VPower is 99RON and the most ive ever seen on a dyno was 390hp. Even with WMI I only get 410hp. Optimistic dyno perhaps?


----------



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

The Superflow SF-883E all wheel Dyno reads stock cars on the same day correct, so it looks like our result is correct too.

www.schropp-fahrzeugtechnik.de


----------



## mcweld1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*stage 3 questions*

besides a clutch, if I do the stage three turbo kit, do I need to chance anything else? do the cv joints handle that power? How about the manual transmission? I have a 2011 gti autobahn if that helps. Do I need to change any internals in the engine? What is the most common problems you see after the upgrade? thanks, Jason ny


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mcweld1 said:


> besides a clutch, if I do the stage three turbo kit, do I need to chance anything else? do the cv joints handle that power? How about the manual transmission? I have a 2011 gti autobahn if that helps. Do I need to change any internals in the engine? What is the most common problems you see after the upgrade? thanks, Jason ny


You have a TSI engine which is a different kit here a build with a link to TSI Stage 3 kit 

http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_20_tsi_trans.html


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4941672-My-*APR-TUNED*-MK6-GTI-Stage-3-Completed-!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey arin im thinking of getting a big turbo and wanted to know if I go apr stage 3 and then I get lower compression pistons and rods put on and wanted to know if u have a software done for that?


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

Funny thing I ran across this video today of the stage 3 kit getting raped by a RSS VF kit :laugh:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150339479765576&saved


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

RSGLI said:


> Funny thing I ran across this video today of the stage 3 kit getting raped by a RSS VF kit :laugh:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150339479765576&saved


 not really a fair compaersion that VF car had a build motor, the APR car didn't pin it against an APR stage IV car we will see a different story.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

tdotA3mike said:


> not really a fair compaersion that VF car had a build motor, the APR car didn't pin it against an APR stage IV car we will see a different story.


 Actually it was a fair race thats was just the RSS kit not the RSR against the APR stage3*+* 400hp kit as they advertise..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

RSGLI said:


> Actually it was a fair race thats was just the RSS kit not the RSR against the APR stage3*+* 400hp kit as they advertise..


You can read right? First frame of that video states the car has a built motor and upgraded turbo...nice bias guy

The "+" for the stage 3+ is w/m. 

seriously.....


----------

